# http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/



## CallyMarra (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anybody ever ordered livestock from here? I have never ordered any animal off the web so I am abit unsure!
Can anybody back up this website or any others they have ordered from? 
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

I haven't used them, or heard of them, but only good words on their Facebook page so I'd say they're legit :2thumb:

https://www.facebook.com/alternativepets


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

read this and make your own mind up

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/156982-exotic-pets-co-uk-feedback.html


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> read this and make your own mind up
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/156982-exotic-pets-co-uk-feedback.html


Heh, read the first page- then realised there were 51! :lol2: I might check to see if there's a Happy Ending...


EDIT: No, *67* (!) and still mixed reviews.


----------



## CallyMarra (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmmm just sat and read through most of that :gasp: seems like things have got a little better since they started, not amazing though :neutral: its a shame really, I really fancy a sexy little amphibian but im scared to order


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

For ages it has been mixed reviews from people that have bought from them, but personally I would say they have improved recently.


----------



## Donski (Sep 27, 2007)

I got Colin the Cane Toad from them a couple of weeks ago and very happy with him. He was in great condition when he arrived, well packed and the transaction was easy (possibly a bit expensive with shipping cost, but it saved me paying for petrol I guess). 

Communication was good and I was kept abreast of the shipping so was prepared when he arrived. Hope that helps


----------



## wozz90 (Jan 9, 2013)

End of last year I ordered 3 L.Parahybana slings transaction was good and they arrived in a timely manner all well packed :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

CallyMarra said:


> Hmmm just sat and read through most of that :gasp: seems like things have got a little better since they started, not amazing though :neutral: its a shame really, I really fancy a sexy little amphibian but im scared to order


 
I think they've changed owners or something but I'm still wary based. Plus they seem to stock EVERY SPECIES KNOWN TO MAN but they're never in stock lol.

Have you had the standard "Come to BAKS on the 21st of April, have a look at frogs in person and walk away with one the same day" post yet? If not, there it is


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a mantis from them many years ago. Ran out of stock for the species I ordered but rang me and offered a replacement which I accepted and it arrived without issue. 

They seem to advertise whatever they've had in stock at least once and will update whenever they can source it again. I haven't read the links on this thread yet but I'd order from them again personally.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Mixed reviews is what you will get when looking into ANY online mail order company like this, the reason been that couriering animals using companies like TNT is a dice roll, some get luck some don't.

If you don't want a gamble, go to a store, or another hobbyist, and buy after checking the animal/animals out in person, and take them home with you. Besides, you wont get a true view of a company using forums, people are more likely to post when something goes wrong than when it goes right.

Ade


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

What wolfenrook / ade said. 

If none your local shops have your species in stock ask if they can order them in. If they can, you can view the livestock before accepting and if you're not happy with the stock you can always refuse and the admin of returns etc lies with the shop and not you.


----------



## CallyMarra (Feb 4, 2013)

Cheers for the tips, might be worth a trip round my local shops : victory:


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*bought 2 cane toads and 1 African bull frog*

All 3 were healthy and package was well packed great communication would definitely recommend this company my animals are great 1 died but this has nothing to do with them also if you order more stuff its one package price example I bought 1 toad 1 frog and bark booklets and a tank ecco soil etc one delivery charge of 1 toad but it would of cost more in petrol thumbs up to them


----------

